# Thanksgiving in the Woods



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

We had our annual family gathering in our favorite Georgia State Park. There were 6 RVs with our family there camped all week long. We had about 40-45 folks there for Thanksgiving meal on Thursday. It was a great time with all the kids having a blast playing in the woods and grown ups sitting around campfires. One evening we all gathered at one site and watched National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation eating peanuts, popcorn and drinking coffee and hot chocolate. Here are some pics.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

This looks like a really nice family/friend gathering during Thanksgiving. I wish that more of my family enjoyed camping.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Sounds and looks like a great time for the family. 

I understand that St. Andrews State Park in Panama City is close to full during Thanksgiving. Camping at Thanksgiving must be a popular thing to do. Sure beats going to the mall.


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Was cousin Eddie there?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Clark, that there is an R-V.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like good times!!! You know how ta have a good shin-dig and cook em up good!!!!


----------



## MSKittyMitchell (Nov 26, 2014)

What a great idea to celebrate the holidays! That turkey looks delicious!


----------

